# How to replace horizontally lapped T1-11?



## Mark Patterson (Dec 22, 2013)

The T1-11 on my house is overlapped so the higher panels overlap the lower panels.

How can I replace a lower panel without ripping off two entire stories of panels?

Thanks.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Hmmmm.... Never seen that..... off hand, I'd say loosen and pull the nails in the replacement piece and its lap, and slide a new panel in:whistling2:

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Mark Patterson said:


> The T1-11 on my house is overlapped so the higher panels overlap the lower panels.
> 
> How can I replace a lower panel without ripping off two entire stories of panels?
> 
> Thanks.


When placed horizontally that's how it is done to maintain a water-shed.

Carefully pry loose the upper panel that will be staying. Pry it just enough to get a saw blade in the opening to saw/cut the row of nails that close the lap. After that the lower panels to be removed can be taken out any way that is necessary without damaging the upper panel. Remove the cut nails heads from the upper panel and pound-in the cut nails shanks.

Nuthin' to it.:no:

Replace the panels and re-nail the upper panel in the same nail holes.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A few more questions.
Are the lower pieces just rotted at the bottom because they where not installed the required 6" above any grade, deck, stoop, patio, ECT.?
There's a lot easier way to do this and prevent it from happening again if that's the case.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Hmmmm.... Never seen that.


It's a nightmare if you ever want to re-side the house with something else and have it look decent. 

They use the T1 as the sheathing and then hold out the second floor joist to flush up with the T1. The second floor get 9' sheets that overlap the ones below. Third floor, gable truss all get held out in the same fashion.

The house just gets wider and wider the higher you go.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> It's a nightmare if you ever want to re-side the house with something eles and have it look decent.
> 
> They use the T1 as the sheathing and then hold out the second floor joist to flush up with the T1.(As a nailer?) The second floor get 9' sheets that overlap the ones below. Third floor, gable truss all get held out in the same fashion. (So the house is framed expressly for the t111 with the lap assembly? From a distance I've seen 2 story T111, with what I thought was just a Z flashing between storys/sheets.)
> 
> The house just gets wider and wider the higher you go.


Thanks Kwick.... Interesting....

We really don't have much around here.... except for boxing out soffits,... maybe a single story hip garage or an outbuilding with vert and batten T111. 

Best

Edit( Man... would I be PO'd if I went to reside in something else that lap assembly and didn't realize that.:thumbup:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

> (So the house is framed expressly for the t111 with the lap assembly?


Yes, it's done because it's FAST! When they stand the walls they're already sided (and they don't have to buy the metal).


----------



## Mark Patterson (Dec 22, 2013)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Hmmmm.... Never seen that..... off hand, I'd say loosen and pull the nails in the replacement piece and its lap, and slide a new panel in:whistling2:
> 
> Am I missing something here?


All the panels are locked together, left to right and from upper on top of lower. So I can't see any way to just remove one panel.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Mark Patterson said:


> All the panels are locked together, left to right and from upper on top of lower. So I can't see any way to just remove one panel.


Mark... I am really not familiar with this assembly.... What do you mean by "locked together"..... Don't they just lap.... not lock

I thought this was virtually no different than lap siding .... (Just bigger sheets, rather than boards.)

Best


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pictures...?

Never seen them overlapped over the top around these parts. Z-bar if you are lucky.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> Pictures...?
> 
> Never seen them overlapped over the top around these parts. Z-bar if you are lucky.


Yes.... As mentioned earlier, I've never seen that assembly either.... a pic would be fun to see..... TIA

Best


----------



## Mark Patterson (Dec 22, 2013)

*They put the plywood on the bottom first then kept overlapping.*



MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Yes.... As mentioned earlier, I've never seen that assembly either.... a pic would be fun to see..... TIA
> 
> Best


Can you see the picture? The bottom panels are under the rest of the back of the house including the chimney.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Okay Willis Hold On A Minute...

Show me anywhere on that house where the T1-11 panels are lapped 
*"horizontally"* like you said they were in the very beginning of this thread.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Horizontal= Horizon

Vertical= Vertical blinds

That's how I teach it. Never forget.


----------



## Mark Patterson (Dec 22, 2013)

*on the left of chimney, top panel overlaps lower.*



Bud Cline said:


> Okay Willis Hold On A Minute...
> 
> Show me anywhere on that house where the T1-11 panels are lapped
> *"horizontally"* like you said they were in the very beginning of this thread.


On the left of the chinmey the upper panel overlaps the lower panel like giant shingles.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Mark, if you want to remove the lower sheet without disturbing the one above make a cut a few inches below the overlap. 

Be careful when making this cut. Don't set the saw blade to deep so you only cut through the siding and not the house wrap.

Pull the nails and remove the bulk of the lower sheet. 

Once that is out of the way use a Sawzall with a new fine tooth metal cutting blade and carefully cut the nails that are buried under the overlap holding the remainder of the sheet.


----------

